# Female masturbation?



## Davo (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,
lately when i have been putting fresh water into my breeding pairs cage the hen has been jumping in the water making a wierd almost mating call noise and seems to be masturbating. Could anyone please help me out on why she is doing this? its kinda wierd haha
Cheers Davo


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Because she's in the mood for love and she has discovered that this is a way to scratch her itch. It's more common for hens to back up to something that doesn't involve getting wet but maybe she hasn't discovered dry-land masturbation yet.

This is one way that Mims gets it on:


----------



## nannaa77 (Dec 18, 2011)

yaa ohh ísabella its just starting her masterbation tour again hahaha sooo annoying she does it when im patting her ofc i stop ! haha and she does it on the computer while im in it! she takes these months and does it for 2-3 months then she stoppes for long time !!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> she does it when im patting her ofc i stop !


Do you pat her on the back? That's a major sexual stimulator for hens because it feels somewhat like a male on her back. It's OK to scratch the head and neck, but petting on the back should be avoided especially with hens.


----------



## Tiellover11 (Dec 19, 2011)

Davo,
I strongly think this is a form of Masturbation, she is obviously aroused by the male and this could be her way of showing off also, my hen does this quite often,
yours truly 
Tiellover11


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Definately sounds like she's getting frisky, cheeky girl! Jesse used to do it heapppss but since I got their new cage she hasn't done it


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

geenz said:


> Definately sounds like she's getting frisky, cheeky girl! Jesse used to do it heapppss but since I got their new cage she hasn't done it


LOL, can I just say that I love this pic? She looks SO self-satisfied.


----------



## Davo (Dec 9, 2011)

no i dont scratch her back because she isnt tame.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> LOL, can I just say that I love this pic? She looks SO self-satisfied.


I was thinking the same thing! Lol.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't really know they masturbate !! Kinda funny !


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Jesse is getting it on with broccoli?!? Oh my. That's a new one.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Jesse is getting it on with broccoli?!? Oh my. That's a new one.


I'm kind of impressed by her creativity.  Roo's latest was trying to get it on with the bottom part of her travel cage. I had to build in a false bottom so she couldn't access it, because the LAST thing I need is for her to be laying eggs while we're traveling.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Jesse is getting it on with broccoli?!? Oh my. That's a new one.


I'm still wondering what vegetable the family had for dinner that night.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Jesse is getting it on with broccoli?!? Oh my. That's a new one.




Hahahah yes, this was ages ago. I heard her chirpring and I looked up and said to myself geez she sure must love brocolli  Cheeky girl


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

i will never look at broccoli the same way again!! :rofl:


----------

